# Need some advice



## LarryWolfe (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome aboard!  First of all I want to say you are a helluva wife for trying to get such a great gift for your husband!  Here are a couple links below that you cannot go wrong with and you can have them made the way you want.

www.gatorpit.net
www.bbqpits.com


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

I love my three Peoria Custom Cookers. They start at $3,800 and are second to none in quality and design.

Where in Virginia are ya'll?


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Sep 4, 2007)

WOW, what a gift. I'm not sure what size but Dave Klose makes a real nice offset stick burner that you can get fo that price. You can also get a Lang 84 with a verticle box for that too.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 4, 2007)

Also check out spicewine

http://www.spicewineironworks.com


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 4, 2007)

www.stumpssmokers.com


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 4, 2007)

Well.... first off.... Do you know what HE wants in a cooker? Offset sticker vs Vertical water/Cabinet? 

Wouldn't want you to spend all that money on something that he is gunna end up hating.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 4, 2007)

Has he grown tired of those two WSM's already?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 4, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Well.... first off.... Do you know what HE wants in a cooker? Offset sticker vs Vertical water/Cabinet?
> 
> Wouldn't want you to spend all that money on something that he is gunna end up hating.



Good advice Scotty!  In my conversations with Wildfire Eric, he has mentioned numerous times that he would love a Primo XL Kamado with a Cypress Table and all the accessories.  Mrs. Wildfire Eric you may want to look *HERE* for more information on the Primo's!  You can even bake bread and cakes on them if you are into that type of cooking!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends why he wants a mobile pit.  

If it's for catering big jobs, size matters a lot.  You probably get the most shelf space for the money with an offset.   Lang and Peoria are both really good manufacturers.  If catering is an important part of the picture, you'll need to get in touch with them and see what you can get for the money, delivered on time, with a bow.   

Klose are great pits but Dave has started to charge a fair bit for the Klose name.  You can't blame him, he has more orders than he can fill.  If money were not an object, and I wanted an offset, I'd go Klose.     

If it's for comp, the cabinets are currently kicking "butt" on most of the circuits.  They burn steadily and evenly, don't require much tending (that means you can sleep during a comp), use fuel efficiently, and keep the product moist.  Downside is you can't overload them, and they don't "look like" smokers.

The big names are Stumps, Backwoods and Spicewine.  

Spicewine is the best choice if you want a trailer as part of the deal.  I've seen a few, but never used one.  The owners were enthusiastic.  But based on what I've seen and heard heard Backwoods and Stumps are (slightly) better cookers.  

Stumps require even less tending.  Backwoods have more options available, and make good use of water pans (I'm a believer.)  If a dedicated competition cooker were my birthday present I'd want a Backwoods.  Downside for you is that neither of these is really mobile, and will require a separate trailer.  When you consider everything you have to shlep to a comp, that's probably not a bad thing.

A lot to think about,
Rich


----------



## sawdustguy (Sep 4, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Also check out spicewine
> 
> http://www.spicewineironworks.com




Without a doubt. You can purchase a Spicewine Large cooker for $2500. It is one of the best made cookers on the market. We love ours. Best of luck to you and happy birthday to hubby.


----------



## Chiles (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm in Richmond and love my Lang cooker.  it's an offset with a warming cabinet and your price range even got me the gas option for the hot dog and hamburger crowd.  Regulating temp is a snap and its easy cleanup too.  I got the model 60, but maybe should have gotten the next size bigger.  

Give me a shout if I can help.  






http://www.pigroast.com

-Chiles[/url]


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 6, 2007)

Depends on the pit you get...if you are going to get an offset I would look to get a gas assist put on as well.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Another Spicewine user here and I have to disagree that Stumps or the Backwoods are better. Maybe as good but not better. The quality of the SW is hard to beat and my food has never been better. Im sold. Go to the SW site and look at the hall of fame. You will see some happy Perrys.


----------



## WildFireEric (Sep 6, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Has he grown tired of those two WSM's already?



Not yet Bruce. I'll keep this short since I'm 'not supposed to know about this', but Amy asked me personal question the other day."for my birthday, would I prefer her to fly in my sister and nephews or get me something big'. Of course it was a no-brainer. Get me something big. My sister didn't fly me in to see her 40th. I think this came up because Roanke had a big BBQ recently and we couldn't attend due to us moving from Fairfax to Clifton and I mentioned something along the lines of 'how many ribs you think 10,000 people can eat and how many do you think we could make on our WSMs'. 

You have to understand something: We did a chili cookoff there in April and there were about 10,000 people. We gave out 1000 chili samples (13 gallons of chili) and cooked three competition chili pots all by ourselves. The Harley owners and some retirement community were the only ones giving out more chili samples and each of their teams had at least 15 people in their booths. It was totally insane. I was probably joking, but Amy took me literal. Kinda like me wanting a chainsaw for firewood. You think I settled for a Poulon Pro or Craftsman? Nope. I researched between Stihl and Husqvarna and went with the Husqvarna 353.

I'm guessing that we will need to think about what we really want or need since I still don't know enough to cook competition and I haven't catered anything yet (nor really know how to make any decent sides). I'm thinking if I rolled up one day at work with a huge offset and served some ribs up for lunch at our company meeting, that I'd either get a promotion or get fired. I do have a standing invite to bring in any bbq since what y'all taught me has tasted pretty good so far.

We were kinda thinking of doing some carnival type events where you have to be able to cook a lot of stuff and obviously the WSMs can't do that. So, I'd probably post something later for anyone having advice on getting into different events. Me with ribs and roasted corn on the cob and Amy on funnel cakes and hot dogs. What we don't sell, we'll eat 

OK. not so short, but hope you have a better picture now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 6, 2007)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eric, I understand exactly what you are saying and that is why I suggest checking out the Primo's at www.wolferub.com !


----------



## WildFireEric (Sep 6, 2007)

Larry,
I'm kinda leaning toward something that can smoke this:


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

Eric, I raised hogs as a kid and NEVER know they came in that size. I think my largest was around 350 lbs, usually by this time they ended up in the ham house or freezer.

Where is that photo from?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2007)

It's photoshopped.
Not real. :roll:  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Pig


----------



## bknox (Sep 6, 2007)

I was going to say. I have put down a couple pigs in my time and if that kid had of missed he would of ended up a lunch to a pig that size.


----------



## john a (Sep 6, 2007)

Eric,

The comp guys are kicking butts with these (No pun intended) and the caterers seem to love them as well'

http://www.cookshack.com/index_product_ ... oduct_id=1


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 6, 2007)

The problem with ceramics like Primo, Kamado, BGE is space.  Not much for the money.  I've had some experience on the BGE and the Kamado, and can say the ceramics are wonderful pits.  Really versatile.  Personally I'd skip the BGE.   Primos are the most bang for buck, and Kamados are wife-pleasing, patio jewelery.  Don't let Ann see the site.    

I think the best thing about offsets is that they "_*look*_ like smokers.  That having been said there are some really wonderful pits in your price range.  Since you don't need a big mobile you actually might want to take a look at one of the new Klose pits.  http://www.bbqpits.com/backyard_smokers ... llchef.htm  Or, maybe even one of their combos if you don't have a good, direct heat grill.  A friend of mine bought a Klose Grill Chef last year, over the objections of the Lang mafia.  Klose is built to an unbelievably high level of quality.  Very tight, very well tuned.  Exactly the right size.  Hard to believe it's an offset.  Klose really is the best.  So says my friend.  So say I.

Langs, OTOH, are more pit for the money, maybe the most.  But really ask yourself if you want a big offset on a trailer.  No cater?  No comp?  They're a PITA to work around.   But the only way to fly if you want to get into whole hogs, other really big pieces, or you throw a couple of parties a month with guest lists of 100 or so.  If you're not doing those kinds of numbers, you'll find yourself using your WSMs instead of firing up a 7' Lang.  

Maybe the best companions to your WSMs would be a true grill along similar lines to my Bar B Chef Texas Charcoal, Grill (Barbeques Galore -- around $700), plus an insulated medium sized cabinet (like a Backwoods Competitor or Stumps 223) with a gas boost and Guru.  With all of your pits working together you could easily handle a "sampler" menu for more than 50.  That's a big party.  With a little trailer, it'd also be an ideal comp and family reunion setup.  

I've never owned a cabinet, and am currently working on an excuse to buy one.  Unfortunately, after two decades spent learning to handle a %#&ing small offset I've finally got some consistency going.  My little Bar B Chef suits my needs. To all the Spicewine enthusiasts -- I was an ass to disrespect your pit.  My ignorance got away from me.  Again.  My impression comes from what I see around California and I don't see many Spicewines here.  On the other hand, Backwoods is no longer unusual in Left coast comps, and are also moving strongly into the East-coast and Southern comp circuits.  Hence, the h/t.  I've got no experience on a Spicewine and should have kept my big mouth shut.  :roll:

Now that I've got my foot out on Spicewine...  I hear Stumps has solved their "bridging" problem with their gravity feeds.  Why would you buy anything else if you bought a Stumps?  I have not heard that Cookshack has solved the problem with Fast Eddys occasionally bursting into flames. I'd definitely research that.  

Good luck with your new toy -- whatever you guys choose.  I'm having fun with the fantasy.  

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## WildFireEric (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> It's photoshopped.
> Not real. :roll:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Pig



Yeah, I'm glad it's Photoshopped because my garage isn't deep enough for a 15 foot trailer, but it'd handle a 9 foot 4 inch one fine


----------



## WildFireEric (Sep 7, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:
			
		

> The problem with ceramics like Primo, Kamado, BGE is space.  Not much for the money.  I've had some experience on the BGE and the Kamado, and can say the ceramics are wonderful pits.  Really versatile.  Personally I'd skip the BGE.   Primos are the most bang for buck, and Kamados are wife-pleasing, patio jewelery.  Don't let Ann see the site.
> 
> I think the best thing about offsets is that they "_*look*_ like smokers.  That having been said there are some really wonderful pits in your price range.  Since you don't need a big mobile you actually might want to take a look at one of the new Klose pits.  http://www.bbqpits.com/backyard_smokers ... llchef.htm  Or, maybe even one of their combos if you don't have a good, direct heat grill.  A friend of mine bought a Klose Grill Chef last year, over the objections of the Lang mafia.  Klose is built to an unbelievably high level of quality.  Very tight, very well tuned.  Exactly the right size.  Hard to believe it's an offset.  Klose really is the best.  So says my friend.  So say I.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rich. Yes, we need to first figure out what we are going to cook and then get an appropriate size. I think the idea that I'd like an offsett because it looks like a smoker and I'd like to cook more at once is clouding my judgement. I will probably look at a cabinet or a small offset. As I learn, I'll probably get a larger offset down the road. If my wife can have lots of pots n pans, why can't I have lots of BBQs? Thanks...


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> It's photoshopped.
> Not real. :roll:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monster_Pig



http://www.annistonstar.com/showcase/2007/as-open-0601-bstrickland-7f01i1244.htm

Photoshopped or not, it was a big 'un.  But I don't see much sport in shooting a hand-raised animal inside an enclosure (even a big enclosure).  Especially when you take 3 hours to do it:  "To kill the massive beast, 16 shots were fired — all by Jamison. Approximately nine landed. They tracked — and sometimes were forced to avoid — the hog for more than three hours."


----------



## DaleP (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Rich, but you didnt get out of line. You gave an opinion is all. I have owned a few pits in my day and the SW is my favorite so far. They all work imho just some are easier than others. I went with the SW because of the way it is built. Works great too but to each his own. We got a Primo too and that is a fine cooker. Great for smoking and grilling. I retired the WSM because I prefer the faster cooking SW. I dont have to do all nighters anymore. Our SW gets it done fast. Turbo time. That is really why I like it so much. I dont have the time or energy to cook all night now do to the volume we have been and are going to cook this year.
Must be getting old but I never really have slept well when cooking all night and the SW eliminates that for us.. Sleep is not overated!


----------



## JWJR40 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow what a great gift


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Sep 8, 2007)

*One word...Klose*.
Often imitated but never duplicated.

I don't care who says what, I will put BOTH my Klose pits up against anyone's offset in the industry and compare lb per lb, weld to weld, feature to feature, and the Klose will be superior in every aspect.  Remember, you get what you pay for.  Sure, you might be able to buy 2 or maybe even 3 lesser pits for the price of one Klose but you can also buy 2-3 GM's to one Mercedes or BMW as well.  Klose pits also hold their resale value as well.  Buy the best and you'll never wish you had. [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------

